# newbie-which bow?instinct, Brute, bengal?



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

*welcome*

welcome to archery talk epsi: i have been told to try out as many bows as posibleand pick the one that fells best to u i guess try out the 3 bows that u have listedand pick the one that is most confurble to u. sorry for my spelling


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Eric. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## ronnied (Sep 20, 2006)

New to these forums so be easy on me.


----------



## ronnied (Sep 20, 2006)

*Bengal*

I have just purchased a Martin Bengal a couple of days ago. I have had the chance to sight it in. It shoots great. There is no torque after the release and the bow is very quite. For a short bow it seems to be forgiving also.
So far it has exceeded my expectations


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ronnied said:


> New to these forums so be easy on me.


And a :welcome: to Archery Talk ronnied. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## ephilang2 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank You Folks,
I wonder if anybody has seen the new PSE Brute? I am also looking at the Fred Bear Element simply due to price and my inexperience. Is there any word on that bow?
Thank You,
Eric Phillips


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

I am an archery tech at Gander Mountain we carry the element and instinct. I have shot both of these and were impressed with the feel of them. I would probably opt for the instinct but would encourage you to shoot them both. Good Luck


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT.. FRED BEAR-CODE


----------

